# What's the best chocolate book out there?



## chef.assassin (Dec 3, 2005)

i'm looking for two or three _excellent_ books on chocolate as a gift. so many of the ones at borders are for the home cook - stuff that's not very difficult and is very every-day - and i would want something that's a little more challenging. i did a search in this forum and did find some good suggestions but i thought i'd cast the net out once more to see what i could get .


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

#1 on your list should be Robert Linxe "La Maison du Chocolat"
I also like Alice Medrich "Cocolat" and also "Bittersweet", not exactly a "chocolate" book but a lot of good chocolate recipes.
Elaine Gonzalez "The art of chocolate"
"The Chocolate bible" Christian Teubner.
That should help as a start.


----------

